# Betriebstemperatur Radeon HD 7950 OC



## McRoll (25. September 2012)

Nachdem ich ein neues Mainboard eingesetzt hab, um den Abstand zwischen CPU-Kühler (Noctua NH-D14) und Grafikkarte zu vergrößern, musste ich feststellen dass die Grafikkarte immer noch sehr heiß wurde (mehrfach unter BF 3 abgeschmiert). Bei dem alten Mainboard war die Ursache höchstwahrscheinlich der extrem geringe Abstand zwischen Grafikkartenrückseite und Kühler, nun ist der Abstand "normal". Mainboard ist das MSI Z77A GD65.

Meine Maßnahme vorerst war, einen zusätzlichen Vorderlüfter einzusetzen und die Drehzal des Grakalüfters mit MSI Afterburner hochzuregeln. Zur Zeit läuft der Rechner einwandfrei, ich bin aber dennoch beunruhigt dass ich das überhaupt machen musste. Da die Komponenten nicht übertaktet waren, sollten sie sich eigentlich nicht überhitzen. 

Der Airflow wird jetzt mit 1x140 und 1x120 Lüftern reinblasend vorne und einem 120er rausblasend hinten geregelt. Drehzahl der Graka ist meist so bei 60% manuell eingestellt, Betriebstemperatur laut MSI Afterburner um die 60° bei 100% Auslastung.

Ist der Wert normal? Hatten andere auch Hitzeprobleme mit der Graka, hab ich vielleicht ein Montagsmodell? Ich vermute dass da immer noch irgendwo eine Hitzezone ist und ich mag es nicht wenn die Komponenten ziemlich am Anschlag laufen... oder wird die heutige Hardware einfach so heiß dass man da mit 2 Gehäuselüftern nicht weiterkommt?


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2012)

60 Grad bei 100% Auslastung ist ein sehr guter Wert. Da sollte Temperaturbedingt nichts abstürzen. Normal sollte der Lüfter aber auch mit 40% ausreichend kühlen. Mir persönlich wäre es viel zu laut, den Lüfter auf 60% rotieren zu lassen.


----------



## FKY2000 (25. September 2012)

würde auch sagen: 60°C bei längerer Vollast ist super ! 

GPUs und CPUs unterscheiden sich etwas in ihrer unkritischen Wärmeentwicklung - GPUs dürfen/können/werden tendenziell wärmer...man munkelt alles bis ca. 100° macht keine Probleme (für den Chip an und für sich...) ... das sich in einem Gehäuse dann natürlich alles andere mit erwärmt ist dann wieder was anderes...


----------



## McRoll (25. September 2012)

Ok, dann bin ich vorerst beruhigt. Komisch ist es aber dennoch, eigentlich erwarte ich dass die Komponenten problemlos laufen, wenn man sie nicht übertaktet betreibt. Kann es daran liegen dass mehr Luft aus dem Rechner geblasen wurde als reinkam? Die beiden Lüfter des Noctua blasen ja in Richtung des hinteren Lüfters, die Graka befördert auch noch Luft aus dem Gehäuse... wahrscheinlich kam son Staubsaugereffekt zustande, mit nur einem Frontlüfter.

Wie weit sollte ich die Temperatur steigen lassen, wenn ich die Drehzahl des Lüfters runterregle? 70-80°C sollten ja noch drin sein über einen längeren Zeitraum oder?


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2012)

McRoll schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit sollte ich die Temperatur steigen lassen, wenn ich die Drehzahl des Lüfters runterregle? 70-80°C sollten ja noch drin sein über einen längeren Zeitraum oder?



Deiner GPU würden auch Temperaturen von 90 bis 95 Grad dauerhaft unter Last nix ausmachen. Aber kühler ist immer besser, da leiser und auch, weil die GPU dann stromsparender arbeitet. Werte zwischen 60 und 70 Grad würde ich als sehrgut und Temperaturen von 70 bis 80 Grad als gut und vollkommen unbedenklich bezeichnen. Du kannst also ohne Probleme den Lüfter gerne etwas runter regeln.


----------



## facehugger (25. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Deiner GPU würden auch Temperaturen von 90 bis 95 Grad dauerhaft unter Last nix ausmachen. Aber kühler ist immer besser, da leiser und auch, weil die GPU dann stromsparender arbeitet. Werte zwischen 60 und 70 Grad würde ich als sehrgut und Temperaturen von 70 bis 80 Grad als gut und vollkommen unbedenklich bezeichnen. Du kannst also ohne Probleme den Lüfter gerne etwas runter regeln.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht Werte bis 80°C sind für eine GPU vollkommen im grünen Bereich. Erst ab deutlich über 90°C würde ich mir langsam Sorgen machen... Du kannst also den Grakaluffi ruhig etwas langsamer drehen lassen (40-50% sollten genügen) auch ohne das deiner Pixelschleuder zu heiß wird.

PS: welches Modell hast du denn genau?

Gruß


----------



## McRoll (26. September 2012)

Das Modell ist die Radeon HD 7950 OC von Sapphire. Die hat ja standardmäßig einen guten Kühler verbaut, daher hab ich mich ziemlich erschrocken als sie mir abgeschmiert ist unter BF 3. Hätte nicht gedacht dass sie jemals Hitzeprobleme bekommen sollte, auch wenn der Luftfluss im Gehäuse nicht ganz optimal war. Ich schätze dass der Noctua sie zusätzlich mitwerwärmt, der Abstand beträgt jetzt ca. 3 cm von der Rückseite, wirkt sich aber immer noch aus anscheinend.

Hatte denn noch jemand solche Probleme? Ich kann das irgendwie immer noch nicht glauben, auf sowas muss doch in der Produktbeschreibung des Kühlers hingewiesen werden....

P.S. Ich lass jetzt die Drehzahl auf 55-60% laufen, da wird die Graka immer noch knapp unter 70°C warm und es ist nicht ganz so laut, ist wohl der beste Kompromiss.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2012)

Bist du sicher, dass der Absturz an der Graka lag?


----------



## facehugger (26. September 2012)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das Modell ist die Radeon HD 7950 OC von Sapphire. Die hat ja standardmäßig einen guten Kühler verbaut, daher hab ich mich ziemlich erschrocken als sie mir abgeschmiert ist unter BF 3.


Das sogenannte "abschmieren" muss ja nicht immer was mit der Temp zu tun haben. Und noch einmal: deine Werte sind *absolut* unbedenklich! Grakas throtteln zudem eh (sie takten sich selbstständig herunter), wenn ihnen zu heiß wird. Deine Graka ist ja ab Werk geoct. Kann ja sein, das dein Kärtchen zu wenig Spannung bekommt und deswegen in BF3 Probs bekommt. Oder es liegt ein anderes Software/Hardware-Problemchen vor. An der (gesunden) Temperatur deiner Pixelschleuder liegt es auf keinen Fall...

Gruß


----------



## McRoll (27. September 2012)

Naja das Abschmieren hat aufgehört nachdem ich einen zweiten Gehäuselüfter vorne eingebaut hab und die Drehzahl des Grakalüfters angehoben habe. Kein einziger Absturz seitdem- und davor mehrmals nach 5-10 Minuten BF3 und Guild Wars 2. Wüsste nicht was es sonst gewesen sein könnte außer hoher Temperatur. Ich habe sonst nichts verändert, weder software- noch hardwaretechnisch, nix übertaktet oder ähnliches, drum wunderts mich halt.

An der Spannung kanns auch nicht liegen, hab ein sehr gutes 660W Netzteil von Seasonic und beide Stromanschlüsse an der Graka sind auch angeschlossen.


----------



## dmxforever (27. September 2012)

Lass doch testweise mal Furmark bei Standarddrehzahl der Lüfter laufen. Wollen doch mal sehen wie heiß das Ding wird.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. September 2012)

Ich stimme hier der mehrheit zu! in Battlefield 80-90 Grad sind Normal, Ich hab die Sapphire 7970 Referenzkarte (jetzt wakü)
Er meinte mit den Spannungen die Corespannung =D
Ich würde auch mal den Furmark laufen lassen bei der normalen Lüfterregelung und mal schaun was Passiert

wie oft waren diese Abstürze in BF3?


----------



## McRoll (9. Oktober 2012)

Tja, ich melde mich hier mal wieder weil das Problem noch nicht aus der Welt ist. Zwischenzeitlich ist der Rechner relativ gut gelaufen aber seit gestern hab ich schon wieder diese verdammten Abstürze. Der Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz, danach habe ich vertikale graue Streifenmuster über den Schirm, nach einer Weile startet der Rechner neu.

Ich kanns auch nicht mehr auf die Temperatur schieben, die Werte waren in Ordnung. Das einzige was mir noch einfällt, wäre ein möglicher Wärmestau im Bereich RAM und CPU- Kühler. Da ist sehr wenig Platz dank der behinderten Heatspreader meines RAMs. Ich werde mal versuchen die zu entfernen, sodass da ein wenig mehr Luftfluss herrscht und melde mich nochmal falls das Problem damit nicht behoben ist. Ansonsten schau ich mal nach ob ich aus dem Fehlerlog irgendwas rausbekomme.


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne Frage, hast du 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Absturz mit Blackscreen/Streifenmuster kann auch von instabilen weil zu hoch getakteten Komponenten kommen.
Laufen die CPU, GPU und RAM mit den Taktraten, die vom Hersteller vorgesehen sind, oder hast du selbst noch weiter übertaktet ?

Jeweils einzelne Komponenten kannst du mit Prime 95 respektive Furmark/MSI Kombustor testen,
ein generelles Hitzeproblem sollte erst dann zum Tragen kommen, wenn du beides gleichzeitig laufen lässt.

Zum Auslesen der GPU-Temperaturen würde ich GPU-Z empfehlen, das kann unter "Sensoren" meist noch die Spannungswadler-Temperatur auslesen (im Gegensatz zu Afterburner, Catalyst und HWMonitor).


----------



## McRoll (9. Oktober 2012)

So, folgendes hab ich gemacht:

Habe die Heatspreader von meinem Ram entfernt, somit ist da nun mehr Platz für Luftstrom, nun sitzt auch der vordere Lüfter des Noctua richtig. Hab sogar versucht die Kabel ein wenig ordentlicher zu verlegen, auf jeden Fall ist jetzt mehr als genug Platz für den Airflow.

Genutzt hat das alles nix, die Abstürze sind nach wie vor da. Bei Furmark schmiert die Karte fast sofort ab, bei manueller Drehzahlregelung auf 75% hat sie sogar einige Minuten durchgehalten bevor sie abgeschmiert ist. Das Lustige ist, die Temperatur hat nichtmal 70°C erreicht, beim ersten Abschmieren mit Auto- Lüftersetting sogar bereits bei 50°C.

Ich habe und hatte auch noch keine Komponente übertaktet, das System läuft mit Herstellersettings. Die RAM sogar unterhalb ihrer Spezifiklation, auf 1333 anstatt 1600. Ich betreibe ansonsten auch alles sehr konservativ, ein Bildschirm, alles ganz normal. Netzteilseitig sind auch keine Probleme zu erwarten, das ist ein 660W Gerät von Seasonic und die Karte lief ja auch eine Weile ohne Probleme.

Karte im Arsch? 

Hab noch n paar Fehlercodes aus der Ereignisanzeige: (PS: Wie kann ich die Dump- Datei auslesen?)

Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa8007f64010, 0xfffff8800417626c, 0x0000000000000000, 0x000000000000000d). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 100812-9219-01.

Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde. (Kernel Power, Ereignis- ID 41, Aufgabenkategorie 63)

Update: Hab Karte rausgenommen, untersucht und wieder reingesetzt. 10 Minuten Furmark liefen ohne Absturz bei 71°C und 75% Drehzahl.

Ich kapier nix mehr. Das kann dann irgendwo alles sein dann mittlerweile. Ich werd mal n paar Fotos uploaden demnächst, vielleicht sieht man was auf den Bildern was mir entgangen ist....


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Oktober 2012)

Um die Grafikkarte auf Stabilität zu testen -> Furmark. Schau bei Gelegenheit nach dem _Spannungswandlertemperaturen_ (GPU-Z -> Reiter "Sensors", der spuckt mehr Temperaturen aus als andere Programme).
Um den Prozessor zu testen -> Prime 95 mit entsprechend vielen Threads.
Das Gesamtsystem testest du mit der Kombination aus beidem. Dieses Worst-Case bietet eine Last & Abwärme, die du im normalen Betrieb (Spielen, Rendern, etc.) nicht erreichst. 

So kannst du prinzipiell auf Fehlersuche gehen.


----------



## McRoll (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd am Wochenende mal ein paar Stabilitätstests laufen lassen, unter der Woche nach der Arbeit hab cih einfach keinen Nerv mehr, der Rechner laugt mich echt aus.

In der Zwischenzeit was zum Bedenken: mir ist aufgefallen dass je nach unterschiedlicher Drehzahl der Lüfter das Gehäuse der Graka zu vibrieren anfängt und zwar ziemlich laut. Da entsteht so ne Resonanz zwischen 50-70% Drehzahl und variiert immer ein wenig. Kann es sein dass da was locker ist, bzw der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt? Das würde diese sporadischen Abschaltungen erklären oder? Ich werd mal heute Abend die Schrauben überprüfen, wenn ich mich dazu hinreißen kann...


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. Oktober 2012)

Also für mich hört sich deine Fehlerbeschreibung nach einer zu geringen GPU-Spannung an (die hat nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun), wenn dem so ist würde ich die Karte zurückschicken!
Per Afterburner einfach mal ein wenig Takt rausnehmen oder bei gleichem Takt mehr Spannung einstellen; wenn das was bringt ist die Karte nicht in der Lage die Spezifikationen zu erfüllen die der Hersteller verspricht


----------



## McRoll (10. Oktober 2012)

Das wär ne Idee- das mach ich aber erst nach Absprache mit dem Support, denn ich verlier ja die Garantie wenn ich an der Spannung rumspiele und dann is nix mehr mit Zurückschicken.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

Schick doch einfach zurück, alle Symptome deuten darauf.


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2012)

Hab es vorgestern gemacht. Leider ist es so dass die mir die Karte nicht umtauschen wollten, nur eine Reparatur war drin. Kann sein dass ich jetzt einige Wochen warten muss bis das fertig ist. Hab schon ordentlich ins Klo gegriffen mit diesem Kauf muss ich sagen.

Mich tät nur interessieren ob ein defekter (sprich schleifender oder sonstwie mit kaputtem Lager) Lüfter auch die Ursache für einen Absturz sein kann? Es sind ja Spulen im Lager und wenn sich der Lüfter nicht richtig dreht und einen Widerstand erzeugt, verändert sich da was an der Spannung? Ich kann mich da ganz dunkel an die Schluzeit und an Induktion entsinnen...


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Oktober 2012)

Du hättest mit dem HWInfo Tool die Temps kontrollieren sollen. Da hast du max und min Temp immer aufgelistet.

In der Win Ereignisanzeige stand da was von "amdkmdap" wurde wieder hergestellt?


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Temps warens nicht, das hab ich schon vorher kontrolliert. Die ist mir sogar mal bei 50°C abgestürzt. Die Ereignisanzeige hatte ich auch schon durchforstet, aber dein Beispiel war nicht dabei. 

Ist ja jetzt auch egal, auf jedenfall hat was mit den Lüftern nicht gestimmt, das hat auch der Mitarbeiter im Laden bestätigt als ichs zum Umtausch gebracht hatte. Ich werd mal nachfragen wenn das Ding irgendwann mal fertig repariert sein wird.


----------



## Luke123 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi Jungs, 
sorry das ich den Thread raus krame, aber ich habe ein ähnliches Problem..
Habe mir vor einigen Tagen einen neuen PC zusammen gebaut und dabei ist die Radeon HD 7950 von XFX .. Folgendes Problem, wie der andere User, kam gestern auch 2x so Streifen im BIldschirm und anschließend ein Bluescreen... Was ich auch bemerkt habe, wenn ich nur auf dem Desktop/Internet bin, hat die Graka eine Temperatur von 70GRAD !! Bf3 habe ich vorhin fertig installiert und werde es morgen mal testen ... Nur an was liegt das? Hat jemand eine Idee, vielleicht doch zurück schicken?

Edit: Aso und ich benutze 2x Bildschirme. Weil jemand hier gefragt hat ob der jenige 2 Bildschirme benutzt.


Edit: So ist nur noch 60Grad im normalen Zustand, Problem, ein Kabel hat den linken Lüfter blockiert, zum Glück läuft nun alles einwandfrei + der linke Lüfter geht noch, puuh ..


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Dezember 2012)

Des mit den abstürzen nur unter windoof hab ich auch gehabt, klemm ma den zweiten monitor ab, dann sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftauchen. Ansonsten mal schauen obs an der temp lag wegen dem Blockiertem Lüfter


----------



## Luke123 (19. Dezember 2012)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Des mit den abstürzen nur unter windoof hab ich auch gehabt, klemm ma den zweiten monitor ab, dann sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftauchen. Ansonsten mal schauen obs an der temp lag wegen dem Blockiertem Lüfter


 
Heii, danke Dir... ich zocke schon lange und gerne SAMP -> San Andreas Multiplayer ... seitdem neuen PC kriege ich dauerhaft, also kann ca 5-10min spielen manchmal auch länger .. Exen (also gamecrashes) das Spiel ist momentan ohne jeglichen Mods.. Ich habe 1 Tag lang, Samp über die internen Graka zocken müssen, weil die Graka nachgeliefert wurde.. da ist mir sowas nicht passiert.. deswegen tippe ich drauf das es an der Grafikkarte liegt, hast du i-eine Idee? Grafiktreiber ist akutell.


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Dezember 2012)

Alten Grafiktreiber komplett runter? Alle Strom anschlüsse an der Karte gesteckt? Lüfter frei drehend? 
kannst mal bei z.b Furmark laufen lassen und schauen was die Temperaturen machen.


----------



## Luke123 (19. Dezember 2012)

85Grad installiere gerade mal den 12.3 treiber, also einen etwas älteren, weil mein CCC nicht geht, diese bekannte fehlermeldung ... -.- Oder hast du eine Idee für CCC ?

Ok hilft auch nicht, weil ich habe diesen Bug in Bf3 , dass ich meine Waffen nicht sehe, omg, nie wieder amdgrakas ... nur Probleme, ich bin richtig sauer


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Dezember 2012)

Warum den Kopf in den Sand Stecken? Nvidia können auch defekt sein.

Wenn du mir sagst was für Fehler bei CCC kommt?
Hast du Übertaktet? oder etwas verändert im AB?
Sind ggf. noch Treibereeste von Nvidia aufm PC?


----------



## Luke123 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja das keine konfiguration einstellungen vorhanden sind, weißt du ? Übertaktet nix, komplett neuer Pc aufgebaut und habe trotzdem im sweeper (cleanprogramm) drei nivdia sachen gefunden


----------



## McRoll (20. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

bei mir lag das Problem nicht an der Temperatur, es hat sich rausgestellt dass die Graka defekt war. Die haben mir eine neue geschickt und die hatte nach einigen Tagen auch angefangen Abstürze zu produzieren. Es kann sein dass sich quer durch die ganze Baureihe irgendwelche Fertigungsmängel eingeschlichen haben, bzw die Treiber nicht ganz mit der Hardware harmonieren.

Ich hab mein Problem mittlerweile gelöst- den neuesten Betatreiber installiert (Catalyst 12.11 und davon die neueste Iteration), dazu mittels Trixx den Stromsparmodus deaktiviert weil ich gelesen hab dass das einigen Usern geholfen haben soll. Wahrscheinlich ists nur der Betatreiber. Probier den mal, ich hab zumindest bisher keinen Absturz gehabt seit ich den draufhab.

Aber ob meine nächste von AMD kommen wird ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Die erste Graka hat einen schleifenden Lüfter gehabt (extrem laut) und die zweite mittlerweile auch wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt warum die Radeonkarten im Schnitt deutlich günstiger sind als Nvidia ...


----------



## Brez$$z (20. Dezember 2012)

McRoll schrieb:


> Aber ob meine nächste von AMD kommen wird ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Die erste Graka hat einen schleifenden Lüfter gehabt (extrem laut) und die zweite mittlerweile auch wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt warum die Radeonkarten im Schnitt deutlich günstiger sind als Nvidia ...


 

 Jo den Custom Kühler/Lüfter hat auch AMD selber drauf gebaut gell 
Und das mal ne Karte defekt ist, passiert halt. Kauf dir Nvidia, da passiert sowas niemals


----------



## McRoll (22. Dezember 2012)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Jo den Custom Kühler/Lüfter hat auch AMD selber drauf gebaut gell
> Und das mal ne Karte defekt ist, passiert halt. Kauf dir Nvidia, da passiert sowas niemals



Jo mach ruhig weiter auf Fanboy. Ich habe absichtlich AMD geschrieben weil ich nicht weiß ob besagte Blackscreens dem Hersteller zuzuschreiben sind oder ob die Partner ihre Kühler ******* draufbauen. Ist mir letzten Endes auch sehr egal wers verbrochen hat, Fakt ist einfach dass ich bisher mit Radeons einige Male schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, dagegen noch nie mit Nvidia und ich hatte schon einige Grafikkarten in meinem Leben gekauft. Ich schreibe hier einfach meine Erfahrungen auf und beziehe mich dabei auf viele Meldungen von anderen Usern. Lies dich doch einfach mal ein wenig um und zwar nicht nur auf PCGH. Mir kommt es so vor als seien insbesondere die 78xx und die 79xx überdurchschnittlich oft fehlerbehaftet, ich lese längst nicht so viele Anfragen wegen Defekten bei Nvidia wie bei Radeons.

Das mit dem Lüfter ist nur Zusatzinformation- der ist übrigens mittlerweile genau so laut schleifend wie bei der ersten Karte. Hört sich an als würde er jeden Moment aus dem Gehäuse brechen. Das ist kein Zufall, denn die Karte ist mir neu zugeschickt worden und hat haargenau den gleichen Mangel der nach genau der gleichen Zeit bei meiner ersten auftrat. Das ist Scheißqualität und das ist Fakt.


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2012)

McRoll schrieb:


> Jo mach ruhig weiter auf Fanboy. Ich habe absichtlich AMD geschrieben weil ich nicht weiß ob besagte Blackscreens dem Hersteller zuzuschreiben sind oder ob die Partner ihre Kühler ******* draufbauen. Ist mir letzten Endes auch sehr egal wers verbrochen hat, Fakt ist einfach dass ich bisher mit Radeons einige Male schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, dagegen noch nie mit Nvidia und ich hatte schon einige Grafikkarten in meinem Leben gekauft. Ich schreibe hier einfach meine Erfahrungen auf und beziehe mich dabei auf viele Meldungen von anderen Usern. Lies dich doch einfach mal ein wenig um und zwar nicht nur auf PCGH. Mir kommt es so vor als seien insbesondere die 78xx und die 79xx überdurchschnittlich oft fehlerbehaftet, ich lese längst nicht so viele Anfragen wegen Defekten bei Nvidia wie bei Radeons.
> 
> Das mit dem Lüfter ist nur Zusatzinformation- der ist übrigens mittlerweile genau so laut schleifend wie bei der ersten Karte. Hört sich an als würde er jeden Moment aus dem Gehäuse brechen. Das ist kein Zufall, denn die Karte ist mir neu zugeschickt worden und hat haargenau den gleichen Mangel der nach genau der gleichen Zeit bei meiner ersten auftrat. Das ist Scheißqualität und das ist Fakt.



Gleich so zickig? Fanboy? echt geil^^ mach doch du deinen Fanboy Nvidia quatsch weiter 
hab ja nie behauptet das Radeon das gelbe vom Ei ist, aber Nvidia halt auch nicht

PS: hier ein Zitat aus der Ausfallquoten geschichte, das hier im Forum kusierte

Grafikkarten über 5% Ausfallrate:

- 16.89% for the Gainward GeForce GTX 580 "Phantom" 1.5 GB
 - 7.87% for the Gainward GeForce GTX 580 "Phantom" 3 GB
 - 6.19% for the Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3 GB (21197-00-40G)
 - 5.69% for the ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 2 GB
 - 5.56% for the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC 1 GB

desweiteren sind die Ausfälle meist wirklich an den jeweiligen Hersteller zu schieben.
Sonst gäbe es nicht so viele unterschiede das Hersteller x mehr Ausfälle hat als Hersteller y

und ich hab/hatte in diesem Jahr:
1x 3850
1x 6770
1x 6970
3x 7970 

und keine hatte nen defekt

gruß


----------



## McRoll (22. Dezember 2012)

Naja Sapphire steht an dritter Stelle in dieser Ausfallstatistik was mich etwas bestätigt... diese 17 und 7% der GTX 580 überraschen mich aber. Weiß man denn woran es in dieser Serie lag? Gainward? Ich hatte Nvidias meist zu Geforce 8800 GTS Zeiten, damals hatte ich nie Probleme mit denen. Ist das normal heutzutage dass neue Produkte so oft defekt sind?

Fachzeitschriften sollten öfter auf sowas verweisen. Ein Test ist nicht aussagekräftig wenn die Grafikkarte gut im Test abschneidet und es nach kurzer Zeit Probleme gibt. Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht an einen Zufall bei meinen Lüftern, das ist einfach zu auffällig. Ich weiß nicht was andere Partner bei AMD treiben aber Sapphire hat bei mir eindeutig verschissen seit meinem Austauschdebakel.


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja gut das ist deine Meinung, sag ja auch nix dagegen.
Ich hingegen hab nur gute erfahrungen bei Sapphire gemacht.
alle drei 7970 wo ich hier hatte waren von Sapphire genau so wie die 6970.
Und gerade so sachen wie Lüfter schleifen, klar ist das kacke aber das liegt nicht an 
AMD sondern in deim fall dann halt an Sapphire.


----------



## Uter (22. Dezember 2012)

McRoll schrieb:


> Da ist sehr wenig Platz dank der behinderten Heatspreader meines RAMs.


 Imo müssen solche Aussagen nicht sein. 



McRoll schrieb:


> Mich tät nur interessieren ob ein defekter (sprich schleifender oder sonstwie mit kaputtem Lager) Lüfter auch die Ursache für einen Absturz sein kann?


Nur, wenn der kaputte Lüfter zu hohen Temperaturen führt, aber das war bei dir ja nicht der Fall.



McRoll schrieb:


> Es sind ja Spulen im Lager und wenn sich der Lüfter nicht richtig dreht und einen Widerstand erzeugt, verändert sich da was an der Spannung?


 Nein.



McRoll schrieb:


> Jo mach ruhig weiter auf Fanboy.





Brez$$z schrieb:


> Gleich so zickig? Fanboy? echt geil^^ mach doch du deinen Fanboy Nvidia quatsch weiter


Haltet euch bitte zurück. "Fanboy" ist eine Beleidigung bzw. Unterstellung und ist entsprechend zu unterlassen, da sie mit einer sachlichen Diskussion nichts zu tun hat. 



McRoll schrieb:


> Ist mir letzten Endes auch sehr egal wers verbrochen hat, Fakt ist einfach dass ich bisher mit Radeons einige Male schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, dagegen noch nie mit Nvidia und ich hatte schon einige Grafikkarten in meinem Leben gekauft.


Tja, das ist nunmal Zufall, du hättest genauso gut 100 kaputte Nvidias und 100 funktionierende AMDs bekommen können. Über die Wahrscheinlichkeit ob die nächste Karte defekt ist oder nicht sagt das nicht das geringste aus. 



McRoll schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lüfter ist nur Zusatzinformation- der ist übrigens mittlerweile genau so laut schleifend wie bei der ersten Karte. Hört sich an als würde er jeden Moment aus dem Gehäuse brechen. Das ist kein Zufall, denn die Karte ist mir neu zugeschickt worden und hat haargenau den gleichen Mangel der nach genau der gleichen Zeit bei meiner ersten auftrat. Das ist Scheißqualität und das ist Fakt.


 Klar verbauen alle Hersteller nur extrem günstige Lüfter oder glaubst du im Ernst, dass irgendein Hersteller einen Lüfter verbaut, der mehr als ein paar Cent kostet? 



McRoll schrieb:


> Naja Sapphire steht an dritter Stelle in dieser Ausfallstatistik was mich etwas bestätigt...


Eine Graka von Sapphire ist auf dem 3. Platz. Der Hersteller Sapphire ist auf dem 6. und damit besten Platz. 



McRoll schrieb:


> diese 17 und 7% der GTX 580 überraschen mich aber. Weiß man denn woran es in dieser Serie lag? Gainward?


Schnellere Grakas fallen eben öfter aus, das ist klar, oder? Sie benötigen schließlich mehr Spannung, mehr Spannungswandler, mehr/schnelleren Speicher,...



McRoll schrieb:


> Ist das normal heutzutage dass neue Produkte so oft defekt sind?


Neue Produkte sind (fast) immer öfter defekt.



McRoll schrieb:


> Fachzeitschriften sollten öfter auf sowas verweisen. Ein Test ist nicht aussagekräftig wenn die Grafikkarte gut im Test abschneidet und es nach kurzer Zeit Probleme gibt. Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht an einen Zufall bei meinen Lüftern, das ist einfach zu auffällig. Ich weiß nicht was andere Partner bei AMD treiben aber Sapphire hat bei mir eindeutig verschissen seit meinem Austauschdebakel.


 Es ist schwer aussagekräftige Statistiken zu bekommen, wo sollen sie auch herkommen, wenn nicht vom Hersteller?


----------

